# Caucasian Ovtcharka



## Skykomish (Aug 16, 2014)

I've admired this breed since 1995. I am probably a year or maybe 2 away from finally being ready for one. Breeders have changed.. the dog world has changed a lot since I looked into them seriously before. Anyone have any recommendations of breeders? I am in the US. The last breeder I spoke with told me that "every one of these dogs has hereditary hip displaysia, just depends on how bad".. that doesn't sound like a breeder I want to go with. Just because a dog is big does not mean it should have hip dysplasia. I will be looking for a laid back flock guardian and family pet, from health tested lines.

TIA!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2014)

Look @EsquireCaucasians 

You can pm her. She breeds and she is knowledgeable about the breed and breeders. It seems this breed and discussion about it brings out a lot of issues. Hope you can find what you are looking for. As far as a flock guardian I really don't know of anyone that uses them as FULL TIME LGD's. Most are property protectors.


----------



## Skykomish (Aug 18, 2014)

Grazer your thread vanished but I appreciate the links. Thanks!


----------

